# acquarium from long ago



## phinds (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been doing a family project of scanning old pics and building a web site and I ran across this from 30 years ago. A buddy at work wanted to build his own aquarium but lived in an apartment and had no tools so we did it at my place with his wood.

I do very little woodworking that requires even simple joinery because my methodology is invariably "measure twice then screw it up anyway" but this was simple enough that even I managed not to screw it up.

He gave me this pic after he got it set up in his apartment. That's some nice red oak he picked out. We put several coats of polyurethane on it.

[attachment=647]


----------



## CodyS (Dec 15, 2011)

looks cool! Must be nice to look back on!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks great. Nice work indeed.
:i_am_so_happy:


----------

